# Webspace + Domain fürs Jugend Rot Kreuz



## hansen (18. Juli 2002)

Hallo

ICh habe gehört, das es für Soziale Vereine Webspace Anbieter gebiet, die diese Seiten kostenlos hosten.

Ich bin ein Webmaster, der sich angeboten hat das JRK aus Linnich kostenlos ins Netz zu bringen.

Ich halte von den ganzen normalen free Servern nichts. Entweder fehlt denen irgendwelche Server Plugins oder sie sind immer Offline.

Also wenn jetzt hier zufällig ein Webspace Hoster vorbei schaut, und denkt ach ja Soziale Projkete könnte man ja kostenlos unterstützen, der möchte sich bei mir melden!


MfG

Heinz


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

hast du nicht schon in der WHL einen Thread eröffnet und dort bereits Angebote bekommen?


----------

